
An Intellij, Android Studio Plugin to Set Up GraphQl to Android Project - wigam
https://github.com/jumaallan/ZealPlugin
======
wigam
This is a simple Android Studio and Intellij plugin that allows easy setup of
GraphQL in your Android App with little or no knowledge of the same.

Just enter your GraphQL endpoint url, and hit ok. GraphZeal will generate the
packages and schema.

Do share how using this goes ;)

